# Modifications in Mexico



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Are their any modifications that can only be found south of the border?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Are their any modifications that can only be found south of the border?


im sure there is, mexican mechanics do magic down there man.....i dont know how they do it, but its awsome...if you want a badass deal go to like Hermosillo, away from the border cuss you will get priced almost the same as USA but further south it will be the same quality but waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

It would be better if have family down there, that way they can't tell if you are from out of town, cause sometimes they like to jack up the prices. I'm planning to go to Toluca and/or Michoacan in the winter. Maybe I will asks my primos to look around for me until I get there.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> It would be better if have family down there, that way they can't tell if you are from out of town, cause sometimes they like to jack up the prices. I'm planning to go to Toluca and/or Michoacan in the winter. Maybe I will asks my primos to look around for me until I get there.



thats a good idea......you do that ^_^


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Now I found they are coming next week... I gotta see if they can bring _something_ over. I'm going to search for stuff I guess.


----------

